# '02 Altima-Changing brakelight bulb.



## algae (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi all,
After a nightmare a while back in changing a front light bulb on my '02 Altima, 
I now need to change one of the rear bulbs. Is it just a matter of pulling the rubber seal from the back of the housing?
I'll hold off on this one until I get some advice
Thanks
Gary


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

You have to remove the tail light starting by pulling out the corner of the trunk lining behind the tail light, use a 10mm socket to remove the two retaining bolts. The whole assembly is still held on with some plastic retaining clips, all you have to do is pull on the whole tail light until the clips release and the whole light assembly comes loose. Once the tail light is removed all you have to do is twist the bulb socket in a counterclockwise direction to access the burnt out bulb and pull it out and replace it.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

NOTHING IS EASY ON AN ALTIMA.. EVERYTHING INVOLVES A 10MM AND SOME SORT OF DESASSMEBLY BUT YEAH IT IS DEF. NOT AS HARD AS THE FRONT LIGHTS.. AND YEAH JUST TAKE UR TIME TAKE EVERYTHING APART NICE AND EASY .. A LIL ADVICE WHEN YOU PUT THEM BACK ON.. DON'T OVER TIGHTEN THE NUTS.. YOU WILL JUST CRACK THE TAILLIGHT AND IT'S JUST GOING TO WIGGLE


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

It's really not that bad, I changed mine a few months ago, took about 10 min or so. The clips are kinda tricky, makes you think you missed a screw somewhere. once you get the screws out, it just snaps out and back in. Pretty simple really.


----------

